# crappie anywhere close to dayton?



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

i was hoping to get out and target crappie soon.does anyone have any info where the bite is strong this time of year or upcoming march? please pm me with any kind of info..ide like to stay within 45min from dayton..


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't underestimate the three rivers around here. They school up in spring and they're easier to find then in slower sections w/ wood,where tribs come in,swirling backwaters adjacent to dams.TC1


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

TC1 and his mythical crappie, everytime i go with him they aint biting and we catch bass  had ta bust yer chops there buddy  

AJ


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

i dont really crappie fish but ive seen some guys catch a few out of eastwood lake, walked up to a guy last year had 5 that were 12+ inches and i dont know how good that is or not for a days work, its off of woodman/harshman and thats considered in riverside or dayton but not real sure which one and those are guys fishin from the bank


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Cowan Lake for Numbers or CC for size. If you do not have a boat, I saw some people do OK at Clark lake early when I was fishing for trout. That lake seems to warm fast and a bonus trout wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

M 'n AJ used to tear 'em up at one spot on the GMR in early spring that is now washed out and filled w/ gravel from construction...'course he was always a day late on the crappie bite.TC1


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Kiser Lake has crappies, that's probably within 45 minutes. Stillwater River can be good, also gravel pits if u can get permission to fish one. The bite is really light, i like tiny jigs with a waxworm.

Grand Lake (farther than 45 minutes) used to be really good in March in the channels, but the lake has really went downhill - was the color of pea soup the last time i fished it.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

There's not a whole lot that's nearby. Loraime, Paint Creek, Indian, and Acton Lake are the best crappie spots going right now. Loraime is froze over (and not producing crappie), but will be great in a few weeks. Paint was unbelievable this winter (pre-freeze). I was throwing keepers (8.5" is a keeper for me) back I caught so many. I cleaned 53 one day. Acton can be hot off the dam at times. Indian has been a perrenial producer.

Cowan is full of 6" crappies, not worth the effort unless you're just looking for action. CC is known as the "dead sea" for a reason. Grand Lake will produce in the spring, but once the water temp. gets to a certain point, it will green up and be worthless. Google Grand Lake and the ODNR if you want to read about the problems going on at that lake. At least they recognize there's a problem, but the solution is going to be awhile.


----------



## kevinburgmeier (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't believe Walleye Jones about CC.I usually fish straight across frm the Wellman Ramp in a very woody tree and also a laydown toward the dam.I usually catch between 8 and 15 crappies 10-14 inches.Watch out for muskies attacking your catch.They have eaten my crappies before.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

kevinburgmeier said:


> Don't believe Walleye Jones about CC.I usually fish straight across frm the Wellman Ramp in a very woody tree and also a laydown toward the dam.I usually catch between 8 and 15 crappies 10-14 inches.Watch out for muskies attacking your catch.They have eaten my crappies before.



I'LL Second that, We had 20-30 crappie days, summer thru fall in areas right out in the open.

Also if you are looking to CATCH crappies try Madison Lakes, they have no size, probably stunted, but will keep you busy.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks guys i might try cc by the wellman ramp.. would i need a boat? or is bank fishing decent.. ive fished eastwook lake a million times but its usually for bass and channels..i dont usually target crappie that often but sometimes i just get that urge..ill be hitting possum creek tomorrow morning with xmatthewx for some trout..maybe ill get a bonus crappie!!


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

A boat would be nice, but there are alot of spots for bank fishing.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not saying there's no crappie in CC. And I've definitely caught some there, but the numbers don't justify the effort when I can go to these other lakes and always catch fish...and this is coming from a guy who lives 10 minutes from CC. I would LOVE for it to be a better producer...believe me. Plus, it's full of idiots when warm.

Let us know how your trip to the dead sea turns out. I bet I could make a pretty accurate prediction, but I won't. You should probably call B&B's before you go. PS - B&B's is a great bait shop...open 24 hours...


----------

